# Loves Kids!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So we've been socialiazing Anna like crazy. She meets kids, has been around a few two year olds at a family function and sees/meets kids on our walks and in stores.

Well, this weekend we took her up to my sister's house to meet their two dogs, a Golden and a Frenchie, and their one year old son. 

I wasn't too nervous, the only thing I was slightly concerned about was Anna still doing her puppy biting.

Well, let's just say she LOVED my nephew! She licked him, followed him, watched him, played with him, it was awesome. Even though she's only four months, I could see how she watched him intently and got upset when he was taken out of the room for naps/diaper changes. She never play bit with him and let him roll over her.

She also loved playing with the dogs too. I have some pics but I haven't downloaded them yet. I was just sooo proud!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! That is so great! She sounds like such a sweet girl!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, here's the pics I promised!


Hey, he's about my size!









What do you think Duncan?










Why thank you!










Why doesn't it squeak??










Kids are pretty cool!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww! Good girl!

In that second pic she looks so much like my girl as a pup, I forgot how little she used to be lol


----------

